# Anyone here sell raw honey?



## TrickPony (Jul 31, 2010)

I would like to buy some raw honey so if you have any or will have some soon, could you email me? 
Thanks!

Kurt
North Royalton, Ohio


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I do, but I think your better off with getting yours local.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
I second the above most beekeepers have it. Its actually rare and very big beekeepers who pasturise there honey.
If all else fails call the USDA county agent and ask for your local beekeepers. Ask at health food stores.
Dutch


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

If you are looking for 'raw' honey specifically for allergy relief; I suggest that the component that is actually helping you is the pollen content in the honey, and not so much whether the honey has been pasteurized. 'Unfiltered' or semi-filtered honey has more pollen in it.

Most beekeepers normally filter their honey to some extent. I have had customers request 'extra' pollen in their honey.

Since I commonly harvest and store pollen separately anyway it is no big deal after filtering to add a 1/4 teaspoon of pollen back into a quart of honey. If a customer asks for it that way.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

depending on how far you want to drive, there is a vendor at the lake metropark farm park. they have a farmers market there every wed. from 3-6. some of the honey has been very good. One time, I dont know what the difference was, it was REAL good!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Contact a local bee club. I'm sure they'll be happy to connect you with beekeepers who would be pleased to sell you all the local honey you'd like. Looks like there's a couple of clubs near you:
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/Regional & County Clubs/countyclubs.html


----------

